# Clausing mill spindle bearings



## calstar (Jan 5, 2015)

Has anyone used an unmatched bearing set to replace spindle bearings on their 85xx mill? If so please post what you used and how they work/hold up.  Here's a link to a thread on "Question" forum on this site that has some info but no bottom line. 

thanks, Brian

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/30571-matched-bearings-why?p=262631#post262631


----------



## gregg (Jan 5, 2015)

Somewhere ? Here? told of getting match pairs. What I remember he went to a bearing and seal place and ordered the bearings and they were an special order.   I don't remember but seems no price different???


----------

